# trailer winch/bow stop setup and guides.



## takern (Jul 22, 2014)

New to me trailer and boat. The trailer needs some work to be set up properly but i just had a few questions.

First the strap from the winch goes over the top of the bow stop. I really don't like it because in order to get the boat far enough on the trailer I have to lift the eye over the top of the bow stop as I winch it up. It is a pain and it is destroying the bow stop rubber a little bit every time. I could unbolt the winch from the bar then attach it directly to the vertical post below the horizontal bar and then raise the horizontal bar i suppose. I am also contemplating getting a whole new bow stop system with one that the winch strap runs through.

Also, I need a set of bunk guides or another set of vertical guides on the front of the trailer. a constant 20kt south texas wind makes it almost impossible to load a flat bottomed boat straight and I keep running the bottom corner of the boat against the trailer and shaving off just a bit of aluminum every time. Not good. Any ideas?


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 22, 2014)

The bow stop needs to be above the eye.


----------



## takern (Jul 22, 2014)

looking at this i had another thought. maybe invert the entire contraption and shorten it as much as possible .


----------



## takern (Jul 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360541#p360541 said:


> bobberboy » 22 Jul 2014, 20:35[/url]"]The bow stop needs to be above the eye.



Yeah. But with the strap going above the bow stop I cant bring it tight against the bow stop.


----------



## jethro (Jul 23, 2014)

takern said:


> Yeah. But with the strap going above the bow stop I cant bring it tight against the bow stop.



You need to move the winch and everything. The photo below shows how it should work, you should be winching until the roller snugs up to the bow eye. I know your hull is different, but with the winch underneath it will pull everything together. I believe if you move your bow stop up 5 holes, flip it over so the winch is below and it should work. Have to try it to see I guess.







As far as your guide ons, e-trailer.com sells a bunch. I like ordering from them, good company. https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Boat_Trailer_Parts-sf-Guides-pt-Boat_Guide.aspx


----------

